# Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski is known more by his career in conducting orchestras than for his compositions (that is, if it could be said that he is known much at all).

Fortunately, there has been CD albums produced on a semi-regular basis of orchestral music by Skrowaczewski.
In my opinion, all of this music that I've heard so far rewards the listener upon multiple revisits and there's been no disappointment with any of it from my perspective.

Would love to do a poll on these works, but I think there's so little awareness of them (as with much contemporary music).

My focus will be on those written from the 1980s through the 21st century.
Skrowaczewski has (in generalization) two periods of composition: pre-1950 (music written in Poland before his conducting career) and post-1979.





































My personal rankings of these are as follows:

Excellent

1. Concerto for Orchestra (1985)
2. Triple Concerto for violin, clarinet and piano with Orchestra (1992)
3. Symphony (2003)

Very Good

4. Concerto for Clarinet in A & Orchestra (1981)
5. Passacaglia Immaginaria (1995)
6. Chamber Concerto (1993)

Good

7. Fantasie per Flauto ed Orchestra (2007)
8. Concerto Nicolo (2002)


----------

